# Fave Movie Of All Time???



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

Im Bored! 
Just thought it would be fun to see everyones favourite movie??
mines...Pulp Fiction!


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2005)

I love Fast and the Furious!


----------



## shopgirl151 (Apr 29, 2005)

Right now, I am loving Sweet Home Alabama and The Notebook. But it changes on a weekly basis.


----------



## Elorien (Apr 29, 2005)

Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elorien* 
_Lord of the Rings trilogy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have to second this!


----------



## cinkiss (Apr 29, 2005)

To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar!
Patrick Swazye, John Leguizamo, and Wesley Snipes as women it makes me fall over every time!! oh and Grease...... Cry Baby.......Hair Spray... the list goes on and on


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_Im Bored! 
Just thought it would be fun to see everyones favourite movie??
mines...Pulp Fiction!_

 
I love Pulp Fiction! 

I think the Indiana Jones trilogy is my fave though (and yes the 3 movies count at 1).  8)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 30, 2005)

that's easy.. has been and always will be:
*WILLIE WONKA AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY!*

















  :roll:     it's been my *FAVORITE* since i was a small child and STILL is now! i STILL cry at the end to this day and it ain't like I don't know how the movie ends.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERYONE that knows me thinks i'm nuts cos i can pretty much recite the entire movie AND sing all the songs!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!  coming in second, the lion king, the lotr trilogy, the original star wars trilogy and the indiana jones trilogy..


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 30, 2005)

Of ALL time that would be The Wizard of Oz! My list of favorite movies would get pretty lengthy.


----------



## lemurian (Apr 30, 2005)

Pirates of the Caribbean and Milo & Otis.. both just make me so happy


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Mean Girls or Gone With the Wind.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2005)

All right, I'm a freak, but my favorite movie is Army of Darkness with Bruce Campbell.  I laugh my ass off every time I watch it.  The first 2 Evil Dead movies are great too, but AOD is the best.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 30, 2005)

hahaha.. it's the same way with me Juneplum. I cry at the end of Willy Wonka too. I have more fun watching that movie then my son does. My husband won't take me to movies anymore because I cry too much he says. hahaha.

But my all time favorite movie is A League of Their Own.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

The Little Mermaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 30, 2005)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 30, 2005)

1) Romy & Michelle's High School Reunion

2) The Goonies

3) Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

labrynth


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_labrynth_

 


DOOODE! I HAVE THE SOUNDTRACKKK!!!!

Dance Magic Dance! MAGIC DANCE!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
labrynth

 


DOOODE! I HAVE THE SOUNDTRACKKK!!!!

Dance Magic Dance! MAGIC DANCE!_

 
me too. and the dvd and vhs. Im the hugest bowie fan.


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

LOTR! No doubt about that!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 30, 2005)

Got so much:
Monster Squad ***"wolfman got nards"
Pretty in Pink  ***ducky kicked ass!!
Goonies
Lucas
Lost Boys
Ferris Bueller's Day OFf
Less than Zero...
***let's put it this way...any movie that was released in the 1980's!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 30, 2005)

Disney's Pocahontas.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 30, 2005)

oh lord lets see..

<li>The Little Mermaid
<li>All the Jurassic Parks ( i love dinosaurs lmao)
<li>Natonial Velvet


----------



## Lolita (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_Pirates of the Caribbean and Milo & Otis.. both just make me so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I LOVE Milo and Otis. It makes me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my favorite movies are from when I was little... including Milo and Otis, The last unicorn, and the lion king 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure I have a favorite adult movie...


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i dont know...lots of them! but trainspotting maybe


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obsessed_girl07* 
_Got so much:
Monster Squad ***"wolfman got nards"
Pretty in Pink  ***ducky kicked ass!!
Goonies
Lucas
Lost Boys
Ferris Bueller's Day OFf
Less than Zero...
***let's put it this way...any movie that was released in the 1980's!!!_

 
ROFL my friend always says wolfman got nards to me..

I agree with all of those and pretty much all the 80s movies...They are all my favs from when I was like 12-16...+ sixteen candles, breakfast club, willy wonka (CANT WAIT TO SEE JOHNNY DEPP AS WILLY WONKA!!) top gun, labryinth, dark crystal, neverending story...recently Million dollar baby, the notebook, and way too many others to list 

Im also a huge true crime/serial killer movie/book fan...Ive seen them all..Dahmer, Gacy, etc..Scares the crap out of me but I think thats why I like em!


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

Gone with the wind. I love it!!

And lately, Closer (with Jude Law.... :twisted: )


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paola H.* 
_Gone with the wind. I love it!!

And lately, Closer (with Jude Law.... :twisted: )_

 
I liked Closer too - so many people didn't though.

I hear the play is supposed to be much better than the film.


----------



## princess_jenilee (May 1, 2005)

The Notebook (fav love story) I cried the whole way
Lord of the Rings (fav action movie)


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paola H.* 
Gone with the wind. I love it!!

And lately, Closer (with Jude Law.... :twisted: )

 
I liked Closer too - so many people didn't though.

I hear the play is supposed to be much better than the film._

 
I loved Closer..I can't understand why so many people disliked it. Then again I'm a fan of any film with Natalie Portman. Garden State was also very good!


----------



## makeuplover (May 1, 2005)

a walk to remember, notebook, briget jones diary 1 &2


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

the little mermaid
seven year itch 
bus stop 
niagara 
fox and the hound.


----------



## laceymeow (May 2, 2005)

Zoolander
Meet the Parents
Human Traffic
Spun
The Wedding Singer
Y Tu Mama Tambien
Crimen del padre Amaro
Orgazmo
Amores perros 
Ma Vie En Rose
Shaolin Soccer
Happiness of the Katakuris
Ichi the Killer


I have too many favorites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## midnightlouise (May 2, 2005)

Emma, LOTR, Star Wars, the Wedding Singer...lots of favorites I guess


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2005)

Bram Stoker's Dracula
Dark City
Pi
Cube
Donnie Darko
Army of Darkness
Bubba Hotep


----------



## Shawna (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Bram Stoker's Dracula
Dark City
Pi
Cube
Donnie Darko
Army of Darkness
Bubba Hotep_

 
I said Army of Darkness, but how could I forget about Bubba Hotep??  I love Bruce Campbell.  I wanted to name our son Ash, but my hubby vetoed that name too...........


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I said Army of Darkness, but how could I forget about Bubba Hotep??  I love Bruce Campbell.  I wanted to name our son Ash, but my hubby vetoed that name too..........._

 
The man is a genius....was the line something like Let me get my boom-stick....Love it!!!  Nothing like a great B-rated flick after a hard day of work!  Bruce Campbell ROCKS


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2005)

My fave is "first you want to kill me, now you want to kiss me....BLOW"  Just classic.  The line about the boomstick is great too.  Now I want to go and watch it again.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_that's easy.. has been and always will be:
*WILLIE WONKA AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY!*


















  :roll:     it's been my *FAVORITE* since i was a small child and STILL is now! i STILL cry at the end to this day and it ain't like I don't know how the movie ends.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERYONE that knows me thinks i'm nuts cos i can pretty much recite the entire movie AND sing all the songs!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!  coming in second, the lion king, the lotr trilogy, the original star wars trilogy and the indiana jones trilogy.._

 
OMG, ME TOO! I LOVE WILLY WONKA, HE IS MY HERO.


----------

